# spearfishing report 2-9



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Went out with craasch and jonjon. started the first two dives with decent vis at 116

stuck one grouper 15# and a 33# AJ. later on the pete tide viz sucked but managed to find a sheepie and an 18" scamp

Craasch Stuck a 35#aj as well.jonjon nailed one as well. ran into Dkdiver,clay-doh,brandy,fenderbender, sorry hwoever i left out,by the way it was good to meet all of you. hope the rest of you're day got better than the start. still waiting for the report.









Enjoy the pics josh


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, THATS what I'm talking about. I can actually feel myself calming down. Nice fish there. Hows that new gun shoot?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice. I need to get wet.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you guys had a good day. This crud is finally starting to pass. I wish I could have made it. But I don't think I would have wanted to be 100 feet down and not be able to breath. It was such a nice day out on the water too. I was out running the boat and just enjoying the great day on the water wishing I could be underwater with you guys.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

great i hit that Aj at about 15' I led him about 6" and still hit him in the gut.I shot that grouper in the rear dorsal becuse that was all i could se as he was running under the wreck

see you guys on the water


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job man! Good meeting you out there! Was that JonJon on hte boat too? JonJon! You shoulda said hi man!:toast

Glad you guys did good. I came up empty stringered. Ofcourse with this awful headflu I got, I took 3 Actifed, and still took more than 10 minutess to get down...just couldn't equalize. Fenderbender did decent though, couple AJ's, and a black snapper, and Grouper Ninja from Atlanta managed a nice trigger.

We woulda told you guys wehre we were goin next, but were afraid you might wait for us to anchor, ask to tie off to our boat, then hurry and jump in the water first while were gearin up!!!! Ya jackasses!!!!!okeoke:letsdrink Hee hee


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Good meeting you no the water Sniper and Jon. I was way wrong on those Aj's. When you showed them too me I thought 25lb's.They went 33, wow!

Nice big slabs for the smoker.

We are getting alot of spearos on the board , so we all need to get together for a drink before the spring season gets going!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brandy (2/11/2008)*
> 
> We are getting alot of spearos on the board , so we all need to get together for a drink before the spring season gets going!!!!


When and where Brandy? I'm down for a drink this afternoon. Give me a shout on my cell. Get Clay and letsdrink a few.:letsdrink


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

ya i thought you guys were all geared up and everyone was going on that mission together.vis was so bad though it was hard to see your gun in front of youre face.sorry the rest of the trip didnt get any better. what did you hit up next.heard the freighter had good vis.

And yes brandy we should all get together for a frosty mug.grouper ninja didnt mean to leave you out,good to meet you as well.

ya sucks diving with a head cold clay. kills my sinuses whenever i try it


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Trying to put a trip together for next week on the first clear weather day. I'm open to suggestion on the location. This is going to be an early morning trip again. Going to try and leave the dock by 5:45 am. Only going to take 3 on the boat this time, because we will be fishing/diving all day and will have limited room. I will post up when I have more details. Gotta buy a new ladder first though. 

Chris


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

yep, nice meeting you as well Sniper Spear it and good seeing ya Chris... Vis sucked the worst I have ever seen in my life for the gulf but we went about 6 more miles out and I managed these two decent AJs (nothing like the ones ya'll shot, great job!) and an 18 inch Black Snapper.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

nice fish.I am grillingsome AJright now for lunch.

The water is starting to warm up and the grouper are still in close.This is the best time of the year.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

give me a call cris, i know i didnt break it but would be glad to split the cost with you.*N.Q.A.* (no questions asked)

let me know the dates but count me in

SSI


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Sniper Spear-It (2/12/2008)*give me a call cris, i know i didnt break it but would be glad to split the cost with you.*N.Q.A.* (no questions asked)
> 
> SSI


Ok, who broke Chris' ladder??? I'd like to know that story.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that aj in your left hand 31"?oke


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey H.S.I. i hope to get together with you some time on one of you're trips out.

When do those changes take effect.is it in June? i thought thats when they all took effect

please correct me if i am wrong.if you don't have a charter one day and want to go out and spear for yourself and just need another contributer to the fuel fund give me a call. or just a PM.Heard you were one of the best.Hope to see you on the water one day.

S.S.I.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, I wouldnt say the ladder is broken. I would say that I made a "propulsion based modification". I made this "modification" about 3 months ago and have not had any problems, save for a slightly bent shaft. Apparently, the modification couldnt withstand the weight of a "cornfed" diver in full gear. 

Anyway, anyone have a spare ladder for sale? It's the kind that slides into a mounting bracker on the back of the boat. Looks like a long pole with foot rails running up it. 

For those of you wanting to get your own custom ladder modification by Craasch; here are the instructions. Leave your ladder attached to the mounting bracket, and then full throttle from a dive site til just about the time you notice the strange rooster tale coming from your starboard side. Continue for about another 30 seconds and you will have a "propulsion modification."


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I guess them engineers knew a little something when they didn't put a bend right there.:banghead:banghead

And come on out and say who the cornfed diver is. We won't make fun of him I promise.:doh


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

so, being "cornfed" does that affect ones bouyancy? hope you get that thing all fixed up Chris, I was comfortable on it even with my 28 lbs of lead.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (2/13/2008)*Is that aj in your left hand 31"?oke




nope, he was 28" fork length on the button. i have measured marks of 16", 22", and 28" burned into the wood on my gun so i can check them underwater and never bring up short fish. i haven't shot an undersize in quite some time, i've got the eye for the "barely legal" AJs.


----------

